

Create Mobile App Mockups easily - kanny96
http://mokk.me

======
karanbhangui
Perhaps you can you add a qr code beside the "Test it on your phone (read-
only):" link so users can view the test site on their phones without typing it
in? Nice work!

~~~
joelhaasnoot
Also very helpful: make that link actually work. Visiting the link redirected
to a blank editor on an iPhone.

~~~
TheReincarnator
This is an intermittent bug I did not find yet. But working on it.

------
mattgreenrocks
Extremely useful for working through design concepts and getting feedback.
Thank you.

------
fosk
How this differs from Balsamiq? <http://balsamiq.com/>

[UPDATE] Got it! It would be great if it could import the Balsamiq XML

------
TheReincarnator
Hi you all. Thanks for all the feedback, bug reports, and notes. The tool is
currently under development, incomplete and buggy, I know that. It's rather a
sneak preview than intact, but I am working on it and will remove the Beta tag
when it's done. The QR code is a brilliant idea, I will pick up on that.

------
n0on3
Cool :) nice work!

By the way, on safari 5.0.5 inserting the map widget into the iphone leads to
a blank page, while the browser widget is unremovable when inserted.

~~~
TheReincarnator
Thanks for the note, currently, only Chrome is supported, by only due to lack
of time. Working on it.

------
abronte
Why does everything automatically float to the top? It doesn't seem very
usable if I can't place things where I want them.

Seems like a nice start though.

~~~
TheReincarnator
The top-float layout is a constraint I added on purpose to stress the anatomy
of HTML at the stage of interface design.

------
ConceitedCode
It's amazing what you can do with a CouchApp. Great job!

------
tszming
Very useful.

Some suggestions:

1\. Can we have a password protected mockup? 2\. Should you consider giving a
<title> to your site's HTML?

~~~
TheReincarnator
1\. Consider the URL as password protection. Edit and view URLs are different,
keep them secret as if it was the password. 2\. Yes, makes sense.

------
TimLeung
I have a problem deleting some elements from the IPhone after I have dragged
it into place for example the password box

I am on Firefox 3.6

------
jmjerlecki
Love it! This could be a really amazing tool.

------
faisalkhalid
love it - great job!

------
phlux
That is sweet!

It would be great if I could upload a lib of my own images as well! that
become elements I can drag into the mock.

~~~
TheReincarnator
Yes. This is a first peek, still work in progress.

